# Wood vs. Plexi - Companionway Hatch Boards



## lightyear22 (Feb 28, 2006)

I am in the middle of replacing my companionway hatch boards and would like to hear your thoughts on Wood over Plexi. Currently I have cut my boards out of marine grade 1/2 fur and working on the finidhing touches for them.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*Material*

What boat is it? I only ask as plexi might look odd on a traditional styled boat, etc.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

My dad has a lexan hatchboard that replaces one of the wooden boards when desired. It's really great for letting in light on an otherwise dark and gloomy day. You don't have to limit yourself to one or the other -- you can have both! Use the wooden boards when you're going to be away, the transparent one when you are on board.


----------



## lightyear22 (Feb 28, 2006)

It is a C&C 24. I wasn't sure if the plexi would promote leaks or cause any other crazyness. The plexi I have looked at is a super dark smoked color to use all the time. Overall these are the largest pieces of wood to maintain on the boat. I can cetol the entire boat in about an hour, taking my time. I believe the hatch boards that I replaced are the originals from 1976.

Thanks for your comments.

Andrew


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

i had 2 sets made for my old C&C 30: a teak one and one made of smoked plexi. That being said, I would explore the use of a material called starboard. Its basically maintenance free. The problem I found with the smoked plexi was that even though it was dark it made the inside of the boat feel like a greenhouse. On either wood or starboard you can install a vent (even a solar powered one) if desired. Plexi is a little harder to drill holes into without cracking. Good luck


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Clear lexan*

Using clear plexi or lexan for a section of the boards lets in light and lets you see out, so someone below can tell the helmsman about an impending wave, for example. If you're in a marina, translucent rather than transparent plastic can give you light with some privacy. The next trick is to make a section with screening, to keep the bugs out at night. Since they'll probably all end up under your bunk cushion, getting them all the same thickness (half inch, you said?) will likely make them less uncomfortable to sleep on.


----------



## rhumba (Jun 4, 2000)

I replaced old wood boards with 1/2" smoked acrylic. Had the boards chamfered to the slope on the companionway, Installed SSvent and screen. Very strong and no maintenance. Use darkest plexiglass available.
Murray


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

Check out www.zarcor.com. I replaced my 1977 hatchboards with these.


----------

